
PHP 5.3.0/Lighttpd On Debian (Lenny) (+Imap, MySQL, Sqlite3 And ImageMagick) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/install-php-5.3.0-lighttpd-on-debian-lenny-with-imap-mysql-sqlite3-and-imagemagick-support
======
ExJournalist
I'm a rather low-tech guy, but does anyone have any experience installing such
a Linux setup on a external HD.

I've got no PC (or Intel-based) machine around, but I'd like to be able to set
up a local serve for my beginner development projects - using a long-in-tooth
(667MHz) PPC Powerbook. And I've got an external (firewire) HD (250GB).

This seem workable to anybody? (I'm between jobs and trying to ramp-up my
trial projects.)

------
Shakescode
This takes you through just about everything you need, all packages, etc. (but
assumes you already have Debian set up)

For folks on Mac, etc., you may want to just Google about pre-packaged MAMP -
Mac/Apache/Mysql/PHP. (I'm not sure whether there is anything set up for PHP
5.3 and latest MySQL yet.)

For a local testing server you shouldn't need to worry about performance.

